# Enclosed car park Drainage Design



## Kamira (Sep 23, 2014)

I wonder what kind of drains to use in a parking garage on higher floors (2nd floor and above) of a highrise building given that i can't use drain channels due to structural issues

I also understand that size of drains matters since you don't want to weaken the structure especially for 200mm slabs

And the car deck parking drains i have seen over the internet are quite huge

Please help.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*For those not already in the plumbing trade.* 
PZ is a site for those already in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade.

Thanks.


----------



## Kamira (Sep 23, 2014)

@Tommy Plumber
Am a building services engineer and thus i would consider myself to be in the trade given that am designing drainage for a parking lot on a higher floor.

That's why am asking which drains plumbers use for these scenarios given that we can't use a drain channel on a higher floor given the small size of slab


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Kamira,

This will all be much more simple if you would kindly post an intro as requested in the Welcome To The PZ message you received after registering.

By mentioning a 200mm slab, it seems you may somewhere other than the USA. Over here, engineers are just the pencil pushers that draw pictures of work that the real professionals then perform. An intro in the Introduction Section that tells us about your direct involvement in plumbing work will be the best way for you to get assistance here. (If there is assistance here to be had)


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Kamira,
> 
> This will all be much more simple if you would kindly post an intro as requested in the Welcome To The PZ message you received after registering.
> 
> By mentioning a 200mm slab, it seems you may somewhere other than the USA. Over here, engineers are just the pencil pushers that draw pictures of work that the real professionals then perform. An intro in the Introduction Section that tells us about your direct involvement in plumbing work will be the best way for you to get assistance here. (If there is assistance here to be had)


Building Services Engineer is commonly used to describe the general HVAC/R, electrician, plumber/steam fitter person who handles mechanical maintenence in large buildings. At least that's what they call them around here.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Around here, facility engineers are the ones that repair water main leaks with a hose clamp and rubber pads or better yet hard pipe AC condensate drains directly into main vent stacks and wonder why the lobby always stinks! Just sayin'


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Around here, facility engineers are the ones that repair water main leaks with a hose clamp and rubber pads or better yet hard pipe AC condensate drains directly into main vent stacks and wonder why the lobby always stinks! Just sayin'



Ha!...yeah, just drill a hole into that stack, jam that condensate line in there and silicone the crap out of it...That'll work!!


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

supakingDFW said:


> Ha!...yeah, just drill a hole into that stack, jam that condensate line in there and silicone the crap out of it...That'll work!!


Oh god, I was asked if that could be done recently, later that day I found myself in a crawl space fishing condensate line :facepalm:


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Coolcanuck said:


> Oh god, I was asked if that could be done recently, later that day I found myself in a crawl space fishing condensate line :facepalm:


The most overlooked/negleted drain line in the entire plumbing world...I feel your pain.:yes:


----------



## Kamira (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok guys i give up.

All the best in what you do.

Success


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

BC73RS said:


> The most overlooked/negleted drain line in the entire plumbing world...I feel your pain.:yes:


I make a nice chunk of change off them as far as residential goes. Every year as soon as it gets hot I get a batch of calls for "clear water puddling on the floor drain next to the furnace"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

